# Buckeye Ice



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Was thinking about hitting Buckeye Lake this afternoon and was wondering what the ice thickness was. Thank you.


----------



## tsproperty (Jan 29, 2013)

I fished on New Years Eve and it was plenty thick then with a lot of people out. Left out of Fairfield beach. It was around 5.5 inches where I was at. I saw a few snow mobiles and a couple ATV's. With the extreme cold we have had since then, I cant imagine that its less than 6 inches.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yesterday 1/7 there was tons of snow mobils,quads,an golfcarts on the lake. I drilled holes from 6 up to 8". 
Have no clue whats going on now after the freezing rain,but sure there is still a lot of ice


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Had every intention of hiring some guy at Buckeye lake to take me ice fishing tomorrow. Now it appears I will be sitting at home waiting for a HVAC serviceman


----------



## Nohaha (May 10, 2013)

Anything biting?


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

We caught a few but tough size wise for gills yesterday.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Anyone gonna be out tomorrow? Rare day off(luckily) and wanna hit somewhere. I'll be alone and wouldn't get there till @9am. I'm a complete noob to ice fishing buckeye(where to go) so would love to even just touch base with someone and get a good starting point. Not looking to piggy back anyone.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh I'd say it be like fishing Lake Erie.. look for the cluster of shantys and thats where they'll be


----------



## CavemaNdisguisE (Jul 10, 2012)

Dovans said:


> Oh I'd say it be like fishing Lake Erie.. look for the cluster of shantys and thats where they'll be


That’s often not at all how to catch fish. What you’ll end up doing is sitting in a group talking about how it’s a tough bite. Put your knowledge and experience to use and trust in it, even if it’s not what the “pack” is doing. It usually pays off in more than just fishing.


----------



## hoffman24 (Jan 26, 2011)

Anyone know if the ice will be safe through tonight? Was going to head out later this afternoon if so. Thanks for any info!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

hoffman24 said:


> Anyone know if the ice will be safe through tonight? Was going to head out later this afternoon if so. Thanks for any info!


No one can really tell you if the ice is safe or not. Ya there will be guys out there. An no matter how much ice they say it is i would suggest checking it your self as you go. Theres a lot of holes out there an im sure a lot of ruts from 4-wheelers. An the water on top wants to go somewhere so im sure there will be "sketchy" spots. But plenty of ice to fish from if your carefull


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I can't help as I ended up driving to Indian lake instead . I see zero people out. I'm sitting at moundwood over 8" ice(estimate) hav ennt marked a fish in 8,9 or 10ft of water.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> I can't help as I ended up driving to Indian lake instead . I see zero people out. I'm sitting at moundwood over 8" ice(estimate) hav ennt marked a fish in 8,9 or 10ft of water.


Bites been right at dark


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

Anyone going out Friday or sat


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

A few years ago I was out on Buckeye and had a good 8 inches all around me - It was very slow so I moved about 20 yards and the ice was only 3 inches. You wouldn't think there would be that big of a difference but there are place out there like that so you always have to be on you toes.


----------



## bluegill bill (Mar 18, 2017)

Snyd said:


> A few years ago I was out on Buckeye and had a good 8 inches all around me - It was very slow so I moved about 20 yards and the ice was only 3 inches. You wouldn't think there would be that big of a difference but there are place out there like that so you always have to be on you toes.


Went to buckeye yesterday .When I arrived about 1or so 1 truck in lot at Fairfield Was thinking that to be strange .Started checking ice good 6to7 inches .So proceeded to marsh area only one in that area again just smashed the gills 3 largemouth and 1 crappie


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

Where on the marsh were you I fished south side a week ago only caught 1 fish


----------



## bluegill bill (Mar 18, 2017)

Philfish360 said:


> Where on the marsh were you I fished south side a week ago only caught 1 fish


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Bill - did the gills have good size? Debating between Buckeye and AEP tomorrow


----------



## bluegill bill (Mar 18, 2017)

Fished the marsh 3 times this season caught fish every time .I have fished for several years around the marsh through the ice .I like to try different places around it I usually try to stay in 6 ft or so .Different places around it holds fish of all sorts wax worms are the bait my Vexilar tells me where they are in the water column they are forage minnow does the damage and I only keep a mess or so .Hope this helps. Will try to go in the a m .Looking to catch some crappie


----------



## bluegill bill (Mar 18, 2017)

Bluegillin' said:


> Bill - did the gills have good size? Debating between Buckeye and AEP tomorrow


All sizes just have weed through them I don't keep anything 8 or less once I get 10 or so I switch to barb less hook and release the rest


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

bluegill bill said:


> All sizes just have weed through them I don't keep anything 8 or less once I get 10 or so I switch to barb less hook and release the rest


If I come out to Buckeye maybe will get introduced to one another if you are going out.


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

Ok coming out tomorrow around noon to lake where do you park north shore or beach


----------



## bluegill bill (Mar 18, 2017)

Bluegillin' said:


> If I come out to Buckeye maybe will get introduced to one another if you are going out.


I will be there about 7


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

I always park at Fairfield beach. I have seen messages that it is often unsafe around North Shore. Not sure if there are aerators there or why that would be but I don't think it is significantly farther so I don't take the risk.


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

Bluegillin' said:


> I always park at Fairfield beach. I have seen messages that it is often unsafe around North Shore. Not sure if there are aerators there or why that would be but I don't think it is significantly farther so I don't take the risk.


I’m pretty sure they run some aerators at north shore. I think that’s a good area of the lake to avoid.


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

I walked out north shore boat launch couple weeks ago and seen people riding a v down from there


----------



## 1hasyourlures (Oct 13, 2017)

bluegill bill said:


> Went to buckeye yesterday .When I arrived about 1or so 1 truck in lot at Fairfield Was thinking that to be strange .Started checking ice good 6to7 inches .So proceeded to marsh area only one in that area again just smashed the gills 3 largemouth and 1 crappie


Are you talking about cranberry island as being the marsh area


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yes. Not island it' all marsh


----------



## 1hasyourlures (Oct 13, 2017)

Awesome thankyou


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

Robarge123 said:


> Awesome thankyou


You going out tomorrow


----------



## 1hasyourlures (Oct 13, 2017)

Philfish360 said:


> You going out tomorrow


Yeah i wished i got my bait earlier.i been out a couple times thus year but only two little saugeyes.went to the spillway at alumcreek night before and a couple times before at night and caught saugeyes and muskie.hope to get some gill croppie and saugeye to.


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

Went to buckeye today lots of very slow bite only caught 8 fish nd caught them between 4 and 6 than they shut off. Marked lots of fish no eaters


----------



## bluegill bill (Mar 18, 2017)

Arrived at fairfield beach about 7 or so helped a gentleman reloading a sled and shanty of some sort said to heavy for his tractor to pull in all the snow on ice .He was headed to harbor hills area Got shanty loaded then proceeded to mid marsh area .About 15 yards off marsh .Dink city 1 2lb large mouth Moved out another 10 yards or so 1ne nice .crappie and more dink gills 2 bass 1 catfish .moved again 10 or so yards 1bass few dinks lots of marks changed baits several times .More dinks put on an old pimple small silver and one broken hook .Best bait ever big gills and 3 crappie lost 1 real nice saugeye at hole .Went through almost a hole tub of waxworms what a great day .Wish I had pro cam to film for proof but that is on way.


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

bluegill bill said:


> Arrived at fairfield beach about 7 or so helped a gentleman reloading a sled and shanty of some sort said to heavy for his tractor to pull in all the snow on ice .He was headed to harbor hills area Got shanty loaded then proceeded to mid marsh area .About 15 yards off marsh .Dink city 1 2lb large mouth Moved out another 10 yards or so 1ne nice .crappie and more dink gills 2 bass 1 catfish .moved again 10 or so yards 1bass few dinks lots of marks changed baits several times .More dinks put on an old pimple small silver and one broken hook .Best bait ever big gills and 3 crappie lost 1 real nice saugeye at hole .Went through almost a hole tub of waxworms what a great day .Wish I had pro cam to film for proof but that is on way.


Glad you caught something other than dinks that's all I caught 
I gave up went to deercreek yesterday 40 bluegills all eaters and some 2lbs bass


----------

